# Nygel!!!!!!



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Gwen said:


> I looked out the bedroom window to check on the "kids" & took a hairy fit @ what I saw.



So sorry, but you made me giggle with that line....I take Hairy Fits, too, lol

What is it about the new stuff we plant and the pups thinking it needs removed? 
Have faith in the tree, water it really well, trim the chewed branches so they have a clean even cut, even use masking tape to repair the broken branches, (wrap it tightly). Give it till spring, you may be surprised ~I hope~

I use an invisible fence....and discovered if I put one of the little white flags by my new shrubs, the pups will steer clear.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

moverking said:


> So sorry, but you made me giggle with that line....I take Hairy Fits, too, lol
> 
> What is it about the new stuff we plant and the pups thinking it needs removed?
> Have faith in the tree, water it really well, trim the chewed branches so they have a clean even cut, even use masking tape to repair the broken branches, (wrap it tightly). Give it till spring, you may be surprised ~I hope~
> ...


I just called my DH on his cell phone to tell him the latest doggie news & all he said is "Oh well, we'll just have to get another one if it doesn't make it". He's a sweetheart!

I'm going to put an old playpen around the tree. 

Yes, I take hairy koniption fits!!!!!!!! they're allowed on an occasional basis just like chocolate!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like you have a great hubby. LOL I got a kick out of that I could just see them as I was reading. LOL hope the maple makes it though.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I felt you pain and didn;t laugh......No really I didn;t. THey sounds like characters when they get loose alone.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can just picture it because my Beau and our last golden Katie did almost that same thing with one of our trees years ago. I had to laugh as I was replanting it. Except the way mine got it out was to pull it over to one side and then just pull and pull till it came out of the ground. I had just spent hours planting it and putting the little stakes to help keep it straight. 
I love the term hairy fits, never heard that one before. Nigel and Riley sound like some real fun pups. And like to keep it exciting around your home.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

lol oh dear Gwen!!!! Riley must be the bad influence!!!! but we shall blame the stud dog!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If they saw it being planted, you were in trouble from the get go. I have to plant anything new when Tucker isn't looking. I cannot weed when Shadow is outside. He starts pulling and riping with me and he has no clue as to what is and isn't a weed! LOL


----------



## Argos' Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm dying over here. Hope the tree makes it. Great story. It must have looked like a great big chew stick to them. Maybe they found a better place for it and couldn't agree lol. Every year the school sends at least one kid home with a tree to plant. To date, last years tree is the only one to survive. It's still young though so it's still fair game.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry but your story made me laugh. I can just picture them ripping out the tree and having a grand ol time. Dogs are soooo funny.

I hope the tree survives it's ordeal.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> If they saw it being planted, you were in trouble from the get go. I have to plant anything new when Tucker isn't looking. I cannot weed when Shadow is outside. He starts pulling and riping with me and he has no clue as to what is and isn't a weed! LOL


Kim, your dogs are living vicariously through Sadie and Loo here at my house!!!:doh:

Last night I was picking the rest of the cabbages in the big garden and pulling up the roots of the plants....Loocie jumped right in and tilled the whole section up for me!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

*Update on my POOR tree*

Well, I put the guys & gal outside this morning & where does Riley head to???? Yes, right to the tree that I replanted!!!!!!!! Nygel was right on her tail: They had the nerve to turn around to see if I was looking. Riley then picked up the large branch that was lying on the ground & a game of tug-of-war commenced! The tree was left alone THIS TIME!!!

Yes, Heather, the Arcane in Riley is coming out! I also think that it's the "Older Woman" coming out in her. 

.....& I thought they'd be tired from their 1 3/4 hour trip each way to obedience classes last evening! They were absolute angels on the way home - passed out the minute they got in the vehicle. 

(Hey Heather, I have Riley in Novice training & she's doing GREAT!!!!!! I may just talk to Shannon about letting me have her for a bit & get Riley her CD & her CGN. A bit challenging to have 3 dogs in 2 classes but there is a training assistant who is willing to take one of the goldens through their paces for me. Riley is also VERY enthusiastic to do retrieving & jumping - she got VERY excited when she saw Oliver going through his open/utility work! )


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

(


Gwen said:


> Yes, Heather, the Arcane in Riley is coming out! I also think that it's the "Older Woman" coming out in her.
> 
> 
> > NO NO it has to be the stud dogs fault!!!! not dear sweet ADI!!!!!!! lmao
> ...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

:worthless:worthless


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL  too funny, and I can so picture them having a grand ole time with that poor tree. Maples are tough, it'll be fine


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any updates on how the tree is doing? This is a funny, entertaining thread.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Bet they think - mum and dad have brought us a new toy to play with


----------

